# Had IBS for over 15 years



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Having had IBS for over 15 years, I have been on just about everyantispasmodic, IBS medication, antidepressant for IBS symptoms, SSRI,and even a calcium channel blocker, as well as the usual OTC meds for"D." My symptoms have been so severe at times to leave meincapacitated, curled up in pain for hours with a heating pad, or in thebathroom literally for hours. Travel has become less and less and justgoing to routine appointments brought on severe attacks of pain and D.In desperation, I am using Mike Mahoney's IBS Audio Program which usesgut specific clinical hypnotherapy techniques. These sessions have takenme from almost daily D attacks lasting several hours with intense pain,to a few attacks a week with much shorter duration. I am still on theroad to improvement and hope to continue. I must add here that I anstill recovering from surgery, due for another surgery and have recentlybeen divorced. All these things have made IBS go into overdrive. IBS hasruined my life in just about every way. Once I was very outgoing, spokeeffortlessly in front of large audiences as part of my profession priorto IBS...I have missed out on many wonderful parenting,travel, volunteeror professional opportunities solely because of IBS. But for me,hypnotherapy has shown to be an effective complementary treatment for myIBS...also, a dietician who has Crohns suggested this to me for mynausea...a type of tea called Twig Tea from Japan. I really had to huntfor it, but found it in a health food store..it tastes awful, but afterabout 5 sips, it usually stops my nausea.This is the short version, but I also wanted to mention that I have had(4) yes, four colonoscopies, one endoscopy, numerous abdominalultrasounds, an IVP, bladder scope, barium X-rays, and CAT scans...aswell as a partial hysterectomy...all in the effort to find out what thispain was, or to put an end to it...surely something this severe couldnot be just "functional".....and yes, I was at the Mayo Clinicalso....Some days, I still feel it is more than IBS...the pain can bethat bad. But I feel that for the first time in my life, I am finallyseeing the light at the end of the tunnel (no pun intended) through theuse of hypnotherapy......Be well, everyone... Marilyn







)


----------

